# Softer Bath Towels After Washing Them?



## HazyDavey (Aug 17, 2016)

With all the things going on these days this might sound like a silly question but here goes..  Is there anyway to get my bath towels back to that nice and soft, bandy spank'in new feel after washing them?  

I use a HE front loader, good soap, mid-priced laundry softener, hang them out to dry (no dryer) & our tap water is very good.

When I bring them in off the clothes line the towels are very stiff, almost like I starched them.

Is this just the way of the world or am I missing something? 

Thanks for any help,
Scratchy in Nor Cal..  :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Hazy Davey, and welcome to the forum....sounds like too much water left in towels, try extra spinning.


----------



## Carla (Aug 17, 2016)

Hanging things outside tends to make clothes feel a little stiffer, for loss of a better word. I would put towels in the dryer.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 17, 2016)

A dryer and a dryer sheet or three is the only way they'll be super soft. I line dry clothes too, they smell nice but a way different texture.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you fureverywhere, Carla, & Jackie22 for your thoughts, appreciate it. I've thought about using a dryer, maybe that and using the super turbo-spin cycle..:encouragement:    

And thanks for the welcome Jackie22 !!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2016)

DON'T  use fabric softener on them.  It destroys the absorbancy of the threads.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree Falcon, fabric softer can mess up the color sometimes too. A few dryer sheets are okay though.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 17, 2016)

O' crud, I didn't know that about fabric softener and I've been pouring it up to the max line in my washer. Very good tip, thank you for your help.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 17, 2016)

I put a fabric softener in my last rinse and use the dryer.


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello and welcome Hazy Davey. 

For many years I use to dry clothing on a clothes line too.  I was taught that when I took each peace of clothing off the line, I should give each peace a good snapping pop before I folded them. This loosened the weave and thereby making things softer.  When liquid softener came out it helped, but the snapping pop even made it that much better. :wave:


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2016)

If I'm going to hang towels out on the line, I try to do it on a windy day.  The flapping around in the wind softens them up as good as a dryer.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 17, 2016)

?Try some vinegar
Never use fabric softener on towels
When I dried our towels outside, my husband swore they felt like sandpaper.   I told him to think of them as giant lofas.  He
       didn't  have a clue what I was talking about.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you, you guys for your help and ideas. I've learned some good things and I do appreciate your thoughts..:courage:

Thanks Ina for your welcome.


----------

